# Poodle puppy weight



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I personally didn't feed puppy food after 10 weeks. Russell weighed 10.3 kg (22.7 lbs) at 12 weeks. His parents were 75 and 80 lbs, so we knew he was going to be big.. At over 2 years old Russell weighs in at 68 to 69 lbs.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't feed puppy food. I have my newest addition on regular adult food from Blue Wilderness the Duck & it has a nice high Protein in it already so didn't feel the need for puppy food. She is 5 months old now & 5.3lbs eats 1/2 cup a day. which is the same amount as my small dogs 2x her weight but they are fed adult & Senior food so a great deal less protein & fat in their diet. I personally would slow down the growth. There is a good deal of research on larger breeds that grow too quickly & if I were you I would read those articles. Being a slow & steady grower is good. I would listen to my breeder.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My vet told me to stop feeding my male standard puppy food at 4 months old because he was growing so fast. He is 7 months old now and did significantly slow down his growth after I switched. The vet said he will still reach the same size he would otherwise, but it will take him longer to get there. That is better for his joints and muscles. He is a little over 24 inches tall now, but when he was a baby I swore he was going to be enormous! I think it is okay to keep him on puppy for a little while longer, but think hard about continueing it for a full year. I did keep my small standard on puppy food for a year. It depends on their size. I would listen to your breeder over the vet, actually. Most vets are not trained well in nutrition.


----------



## DQZNY (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I guess I'll put my puppy on the adult formula. And my hubby just bought the huge bag of puppy food too! Oh well...


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

I feed taste of the wild also... I didnt think they made a puppy formula? I was told it was for all stages. I feed that same one to them now and they are 2 and 2.5 years old. 

Ok I'm gonna show my crazy poodle lady side now lol

I pulled out first year growth chart on Lola (bc she is the larger of my two) who is 50 lbs and I think about 25" tall now.

She weighed 12lbs at 11 weeks 

Your making me get puppy fever lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DQZNY (Jan 2, 2013)

OMG puppy hard work!!! Leo is in the biting and nipping stage. My arms covered in bite marks!!! I have tried everything. Never had a standard so big dogs new to me. 
Leo currently has a stomach bug. He threw up twice yesterday and has pasty stools. The Vet gave him IV fluids yesterday. And today he is on Chicken and rice and Fortiflora as well as Metronidazole intestinal antibiotic. 
He is eating well and drinking water and he is playful, but has pasty stools.one point he had pink liquid which I freaked out and called the Vet again. They told me to let medicine work a few days. As long as he is eating and drinking well, and no vomit, he is good.
Leo at 11 weeks is trying to kill me....


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

DQZNY said:


> Leo at 11 weeks is trying to kill me....


LOL!!! ok... Less puppy fever now ha! 

Maybe it's the name Leo ;-) ... My good friend has a Weimaraner pup named Leo and holy scissor teeth batman! He has chewed/eaten everything in her house lol... Last time I went he had chewed a hole the size of the palm of my hand smack in the center of her Persian rug ?

Neither of mine were big chewers or biters but i always had lots of chew toys and rawhides around. There were only 1-2 casualties here lol. Rusty once laid in my upholstered arm chair with his mouth wrapped around the wood tip of the arm. I didn't realize he was laying there chewing it. DH was not impressed lol 




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

DQZNY said:


> And my hubby just bought the huge bag of puppy food too! Oh well...


Sometimes the store will refund or replace, and if not ... maybe donate to a shelter. I've done that in the past.


----------



## DQZNY (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh? I didn't think shelter would take open bag of food. I will try thanks for suggestion.
And yes, puppies are cute and cuddly and smell good...but wow the work is like having a newborn. LOL And the worry is like a new parent too!


----------

